# Fantasy tactics - Pierce and Pincer



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

After the popular Hammer and Anvil tactica i thought i would give you all another strategem to look at.










This is the pierce and pincer, the basic idea is to trap the enemy between your units. Which can be used to great effect when enemy units break from combat and run into your unit resulting in much death.

Okay so in this picture we have the two dark blue units, these need to be heavy cavalry units with enough power to punch through enemy units (NOTE- they must break through or your done for) and always pick the weakest enemy for example, against an ogre kingdoms army go for gnoblars.
Once your cavalry breaks through they turn around ready to charge the rear of the enemy, they may turn around but their backs have to face some of your units no matter what. 
Next you perform the pincer, charging both cavalry and infintary units in. With solid infitary blocks supporting the combat you should be on 7-1 for combat resolution and if you win and they run they are destroyed, as they must run away from the largest unit and straight into the one on the other side (Note- if your smaller unit is down too less than unit strength 5 the enemy will not be destroyed but will flee normally).

For armies without heavy cavalry the tactic can be done this way.










Fast cavalry or flyers on the flanks and flyers or flying monsters in the centre (dragons are good for this the opponant can become very ditracted by have a dragon behind his lines). Then some real muscle for the infintary units. and you can break the enemy and let them run into your fast units (remember the units the enemy flee into must be unit strength 5 or more to detroy them).

Another tip when using tactics like these a warbanner and any other resolution bonus items are very very useful.

NOTE- this tactic wont work as well against undead though you will still get 2 points of combat resolution with rear charges.

Comments and suggestions welcome as ever.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

How would you suggest adapting this with specific armies in mind? For example, if an Undead player wanted to use this, how would he get around the limitations placed on marching? Or, in my case, how would you manage Animosity in setting up that maneuver? Is there room for a delay, or an unexpected jump in? 

Also, how would you adapt this to deal with units that aren't likely to break from you into your pincer? I don't mean things that are unbreakable...just hard to break, like Dwarfs and Chaos Warriors and the like. Is there a way to further increase the pressure on given individual units?

Oh yeah, I almost forgot... rep is very much earned here, Ancient. Excellent read, and hopefully the start of a trend in the Fantasy section!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

For undead i would use fast attack forces to get behind the enemy dire wolves and fell bats are great for this, then the rest of the army can march into the front.
To deal with animosity the best way is lots of units aiming to get round the back so some one will pass the test, it is imperitive that you get in place quickly.
Against difficult units that are unlikly to move use your more elite forces and expect to fight it out, the thing with this tactic is that you dont need to sacrifice muscle to achieve it so you do have back up options.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I have made 2 lists for this tactic, I think it is ace nice one ancient. What if you are against vampires, this will not work


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Just to re iterate, the pierce and pincer is not as effective againsted undead as there is no chance of there units breaking from combat and being destroyed by the smaller unit blocking there path. It will still have some use however, as the +2 combat resolution will help diminish undead units quicker, just dontexpecthesame level of effect as against a living army.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

for orc's using blackorcs or units with a black orc bigboss in would probably be a good idea. That way you can reliably charge with them when you need them too, and they are definately going to benefit on the turn you waaghh.


----------



## Suntalon (Apr 9, 2008)

It is a good idea, I use it a fair bit against some armies but I would be very careful about it's employment. I would never, set up my army with this as my battleplan, I uses it on an opportunistic basis. People get wise to it quickly and can set up traps for you and units with good leadership (whether inherent or from general) will really stuff your day.

I have found this only really works against players who have no depth to their defence. Any sensible player will not advance in an extended line with no rear support.

So yes, can work, but be very cautious about when to use it.


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

again another post to spark counter strategy possibilities. 

how would one defend against this? i think there are different stages of defense possibilities. i agree that this is somewhat of a oppertunity tactic as pointed out by suntalon. 

the different stage you can realise this is when your opponent first deploys and puts heavy cavalry in the middle instead of flanks. deploy accordingly (stronger center, with back support, if he still tries it thats his mistake) 

oke so you partied all night, didnt have your morning coffee or you were too busy discussing how kewl your models look during deployment and you completly miss that your opponent goes for this strategy. i dont think all is lost. 

immidiatly move up your tougher units and position the weaker ones to the sides. try to hang back or steal the charge hoping to break up the heavy cavalry in the middle with flank charges from your weaker units. they have to fall before the rest of his army moves up after which they should be easier pickings. (i think this would work)

any more thoughts on this? again i dont see myself as a tactical genius, im just suggesting things that i think might work. please point out my flaws as this will spark discussion and help beginners like me to see the error of our ways.


----------

